# How much should I charge for 16 "cabinets"



## EmmayTT (Dec 10, 2013)

I was contacted by a local hotel tonight about making some single cabinets used to temporarily store room service trays. There would be one on each floor so that they could easily place the room service trays there until they were to be picked up by the hotel staff. I don't imagine that they'll be very ornate, but would need to match the decor in the hotel to some degree.

So I know there have to be a million things to consider, so I know there's no "right" answer, but maybe some things to consider? Suggestions? Thoughts from passed experienced.

Any input would be greatly appreciated!

Matt


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

It depends a lot on the material used. Are the sides going to be exposed. What grade if plywood to you need to use for the boxes? Paint grade or stain on the face frames and doors? Will there be drawers? Are you including a countertop on each? At say if they're all the same and basic (shaker style doors and such) and you can batch them out your prob in the 300 a piece range for like a kitchen style cabinet. And from there it would go up. Bear in mind that's Long Island pricing so you may be able to get material cheaper then me.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd say anywhere from 10 dollars to to 950 a piece depending on specs.


----------



## EmmayTT (Dec 10, 2013)

Vertigo,

Thanks for the input. I'm down in FL near the beaches. So I would imagine my cost would be a little lower. These cabinets would be less formal than what I think you had in mind. I'm meeting with him this morning. I'll take some photos and post them here so that I can get a little more "informed" input. I know the original question was a bit vague.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Your pricing should be based on the costs of materials, shop expenses and labor. Once you determine the specs, you can make an intelligent estimate of cost. Then determine your selling price from there.

If not sure how to determine your costs, check out a blog post by Huff. Search Huff under blogs.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Greg has asked all the perennate questions .I would keep in mind that there are a lot of sources for motel furniture in the range of budget motels to 5star hotels the expect great looks and low prices and quick delivery. As a former motel owner I have some insight into their mind set. This usually means that your talking about a mdf product.
If you get the job,as an old real estate commercial said"be prepared to move fast" as far as building these puppies.


----------



## EmmayTT (Dec 10, 2013)

http://www.1001pallets.com/2013/12/cupboard-made-%E2%80%8B%E2%80%8Bwith-wood-from-used-pallets/

I think I'm going to do something very much like this. There will be 3 shelves inside with 2 doors to access either side of the unit. I'm hoping I can do the whole thing using pallet wood (pain to take apart and clean, but no cost on wood materials). Also, that style would fit the rest of the decor. I would need the 3 shelves to be finished so that they are a cleanable/wipeable surface that would be resistant to soiling. I was even thinking that I might be smart to just make regular cabinet boxes (all finished) and then trim everything with the pallet wood for style?

Dimensions would be 30H X 60W X 18D.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Honestly youre talking some serious time to build 16 cabinets if youre going to scrap it out of pallet wood. Obviously material cost is non existent except for some hardware but you really have to weigh what you want to make per hour. Even with no material cost id be well above 300 for those. Just think, a cabinet like that, and that size (5 ft long is no joke) from the infamous pottery barn or restoration hardware would be over 1000. Just my 2 cents. I hope you have a good pallet supplier ;-P


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/98715 heres a project the same size built from pallet wood that just got posted. Yours is more entailed but I would check with the guy who built this project to help estimate your time


----------

